# Police Officer Gregory Casillas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Gregory Casillas*

Pomona Police Department, California

End of Watch Friday, March 9, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis434
*Gregory Casillas*
Police Officer Gregory Casillas was shot and killed as he attempted to arrest a man in the 1400 block of South Palomares Street following a vehicle pursuit.

The vehicle fled after officers attempted to stop it for reckless driving. The driver crashed into another vehicle before fleeing on foot and entering an apartment. As Officer Casillas and another officer attempted to make contact with the man he fired through the apartment door, striking both officers.

The officers were both transported to a local hospital where Officer Casillas succumbed to his wounds. The man remains barricaded inside the home.

Officer Casillas had served with the Pomona Police Department for six months.

*Bio*

Age 25
Tour Not available
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Gunfire
Weapon Gun; Unknown type
Offender At large
vehicle pursuit

{"lat":"34.0459050","lon":"-117.7453440"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Mike Olivieri
Pomona Police Department
490 W. Mission Blvd
Pomona, CA 91766

Phone: (909) 620-2155

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

6 months on the job, RIP.


----------

